# smith and wesson m&p trigger job



## MhawkM (May 10, 2010)

Recently purchased a M&P 9mm and love the gun but hate the trigger. It is just not as accurate as my springfield xdm.  But i like the ergonamics on the smith better. Just wondering if anyone has had a trigger job and where did you have it done? Did it make a noticable difference in accuracy?


----------



## SierraOscar (May 10, 2010)

Try this link have heard nothing but good things from this guys work.

http://www.burwellgunsmithing.com/M&Ptriggerjob1.htm


----------



## jlweems (May 10, 2010)

A S&W LE distributor recently told me that S&W offers a "pro seer" that is supposed to help with the trigger reset issues.  I'm not sure if that would be of any benefit to you or not.


----------



## Jakehinton (May 11, 2010)

The apex sears are supposed to help as well. This guy has a good price on the kit, as well as being a great all around guy.  He only has 45 kits in stock as of right now though.

http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bi...te=PDGCommTemplates/FullNav/SearchResult.html


----------



## pdoggie (May 13, 2010)

I Highly recommend the apex tactical sear and hardened plunger for your M&P. I installed both in mine and it made a world of difference. They completely eliminated the gritty trigger pull.

here's a link:
http://apextactical.com/hp_zencart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7

review and info here:
http://mp-pistol.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=23455

Hope that helps!


----------

